# no muscle gain as of yet i think!



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

i maybe being too impatient but I've been training for 6 weeks now and not sure things are progressing as fast as they should, my weights aren't improving fast enough, I don't think I've gained any muscle is this normal ????? :cursing:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Stats mate?

Age

Weight

Height

Are you eating enough?

Are you lifting enough?

Are you doing Cardio?

What are you judging your progress on? Mirror? What others see? Weighing scales?

Losts of questions sorry


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Dont expect much for the first 1-2 years of training provided that your training and nutrition regime is right . You will have a well-being feel you'll feel fit and strong and your immunite system will go up so less sickness like cold etc

The first that you'll feel is that your strenght will go up.

Training improves your overall health and well-being keep on training and the gains will come is invetable.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

sonofmivie said:


> i maybe being too impatient but I've been training for 6 weeks now and not sure things are progressing as fast as they should, my weights aren't improving fast enough, I don't think I've gained any muscle is this normal ????? :cursing:


How long is a piece of string and what material is it made of? Knowledge, Substance, Patience and Determination will give you results not looking in the mirror for a miracle within 6 weeks. With this mentality there is a strong possibility that your impatience due to lack of knowledge will ultimately end in failure. No offence, I could be far from the truth but I'm just going from this post. Just my opinion. Well done for having the will to improve though.


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

bowen86 said:


> Stats mate?
> 
> Age
> 
> ...


age - 38

weight - 13st 11lb

height - 5'11

dont know about eating enough trying to keep the protein up and fat and carbs down

lifting 3 days a week mon - chest/bi, wed - back/tri, fri - legs. 3 x 10 on all exercises last one to fail

cardio is a bit lax though keep meaning to go for a run every other day but ........

judging on mirror/scales


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Give it another 6 months and see if you have changed!


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

stavmangr cheers for the encouragement man will defo keep going :thumb:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Eat more food. If you're already getting 1g protein per pound bodyweight then up your cals from carbs and healthy fats.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sonofmivie said:


> age - 38
> 
> weight - 13st 11lb
> 
> ...


Well you arnt going be building much muscle with your fat and carbs low! At 5.11 and on the best side of 14 stone I'm guessing you haw a fair amount of fat on you? I ether that or you are already big and strong as **** and that's why you arnt gaining fast lol.

You need to decide wether you want to cut fat and lean up and get ripped, or gain muscle mass which will also result in getting a bit fatter. You have to pick one and deal with your diet accordingly


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Also what kind of rep ranges are you doing. More often than not guys that train and never get bigger or stronger are the ones hitting 20 to 30 reps per set. See it all the time. Also you will gain a little slower due to your age. Stick around here though mate and read all you can about diet and training and you'll be looking tonk in no time


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> How long is a piece of string and what material is it made of? Knowledge, Substance, Patience and Determination will give you results not looking in the mirror for a miracle within 6 weeks. With this mentality there is a strong possibility that your impatience due to lack of knowledge will ultimately end in failure. No offence, I could be far from the truth but I'm just going from this post. Just my opinion. Well done for having the will to improve though.


no chance phoenixlaw I'm in this for the long haul I've been trying to get in to this for years with various mates, just to drop out after a couple of months due to everybody having a lack of commitment including me! But this time I'm doing it alone :w00t: so heres hoping all goes well :thumb:


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Also what kind of rep ranges are you doing. More often than not guys that train and never get bigger or stronger are the ones hitting 20 to 30 reps per set. See it all the time. Also you will gain a little slower due to your age. Stick around here though mate and read all you can about diet and training and you'll be looking tonk in no time


10 reps 3 sets


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well you arnt going be building much muscle with your fat and carbs low! At 5.11 and on the best side of 14 stone I'm guessing you haw a fair amount of fat on you? I ether that or you are already big and strong as **** and that's why you arnt gaining fast lol.
> 
> You need to decide wether you want to cut fat and lean up and get ripped, or gain muscle mass which will also result in getting a bit fatter. You have to pick one and deal with your diet accordingly


gutted man never thought of myself as fat (bad times)lol

your avatar thats what I want to achieve dude


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sonofmivie said:


> gutted man never thought of myself as fat (bad times)lol
> 
> your avatar thats what I want to achieve dude


Lol, serious? I'm nothing yet! Iv only been training for just under 6 months! Haha. I feel well happy now


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

And there's a big difference between being fat and having fat. If your gut hangs over your belt and your tits wobble, then you need to cut, if they don't then get yourself a bulking diet. Do you currently count your calories and your fats/carbs/protein? If not then start doing it, it's the only way to know what works for your body


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Take a pic once a month on the same day... you will notice a difference over the months - it becomes addictive


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

sonofmivie said:


> gutted man never thought of myself as fat (bad times)lolyour avatar thats what I want to achieve dude


That sounded so gay I am such a **** !!! Lol


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> And there's a big difference between being fat and having fat. If your gut hangs over your belt and your tits wobble, then you need to cut, if they don't then get yourself a bulking diet. Do you currently count your calories and your fats/carbs/protein? If not then start doing it, it's the only way to know what works for your body


Yup got an app for that


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sonofmivie said:


> Yup got an app for that


myfitnesspal

How much cals you taking in per day?

Also, do you know your bf%


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, serious? I'm nothing yet! Iv only been training for just under 6 months! Haha. I feel well happy now


to start with anyway if i can get there in the next 6 months ill be happy too lol


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Take a pic once a month on the same day... you will notice a difference over the months - it becomes addictive


sounds like a good idea ill do that


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

6 weeks...that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> myfitnesspal
> 
> How much cals you taking in per day?
> 
> Also, do you know your bf%


yup myfitnesspal

2150 or less

not sure but think it was around 25% according to my scales :whistling:


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

TIMMY_432 said:


> 6 weeks...that's all I'm sayin.


i know i have to give it more time just seem to ache all the time (dont get me wrong it feels great for some reason?) :thumb:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sonofmivie said:


> yup myfitnesspal
> 
> 2150 or less
> 
> not sure but think it was around 25% according to my scales :whistling:


Cals are a bit low mate, I've noticed with apps like myfitnesspal that the recomended protein intake is a bit on the low side too.

You should be taking in no less than 3500 cals, ideally 4000+ and at least 300g protein, you cant not grow with this :thumb:

If you struggle to get this ammount of cals/protein down ya, a couple of mass gainer shakes a day will bump it up (1000cal/50g protein per shake) Untill you get used to eating more


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Cals are a bit low mate, I've noticed with apps like myfitnesspal that the recomended protein intake is a bit on the low side too.You should be taking in no less than 3500 cals, ideally 4000+ and at least 300g protein, you cant not grow with this :thumb :If you struggle to get this ammount of cals/protein down ya, a couple of mass gainer shakes a day will bump it up (1000cal/50g protein per shake) Untill you get used to eating more


Holy SH#T will I not just get fatter eating all that. Thought 14 stone was a bit heavy, thought I might have to lose some weight first.If end up a fat [email protected]#k I'm coming looking for you ninja smurf. Lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Get a pic up mate.


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

well after reading some of the stickys in this area and some of the advice I've had I think I may change my routine to "mark rippetoe's starting strength routine" any body have any thoughts on this or given it a try and could tell me how it turned out?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sonofmivie said:


> well after reading some of the stickys in this area and some of the advice I've had I think I may change my routine to "mark rippetoe's starting strength routine" any body have any thoughts on this or given it a try and could tell me how it turned out?


I did this routine for a while mate. Pretty good and one of the most famous beginner's programme.

You do need a barbell tho bud


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sonofmivie said:


> well after reading some of the stickys in this area and some of the advice I've had I think I may change my routine to "mark rippetoe's starting strength routine" any body have any thoughts on this or given it a try and could tell me how it turned out?


Stronglifts 5x5 is also a decent program, very easy to follow and a lot of ukm members swear by it.

Also requires a barbell tho mate


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> I did this routine for a while mate. Pretty good and one of the most famous beginner's programme.
> 
> You do need a barbell tho bud


will have to get one then  but think i may have a way round it for starters


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sonofmivie said:


> will have to get one then  but think i may have a way round it for starters


What you got in mind?


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

For the moment going to use the row pulley on my machine to do bent over rows its not perfect but it will do for a week or two. Dead lift may be a problem but ill find out later tonight


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Def recommend getting a barbell mate


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

How was training?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you should start a journal mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

sonofmivie said:


> well after reading some of the stickys in this area and some of the advice I've had I think I may change my routine to "mark rippetoe's starting strength routine" any body have any thoughts on this or given it a try and could tell me how it turned out?


Very good routine. Help me get lifts up and jump from 11 to 12,7. Doing something similar now which should also do well. Bulking and up from 11,10 to about 12,4. Simple training is all you need buddy. Oh and get a barbell! Squats, deads, rows, bench, oh press. All you need to start out!


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> How was training?


it was good. got to get a barbell though. Not getting the weights i want (which [email protected]#ked me off) but will just have to add a bit at a time.

ache this morning which is great until my son descides we should wrestle! :scared:

will see how it goes

cheers for asking dude :rockon:


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Very good routine. Help me get lifts up and jump from 11 to 12,7. Doing something similar now which should also do well. Bulking and up from 11,10 to about 12,4. Simple training is all you need buddy. Oh and get a barbell! Squats, deads, rows, bench, oh press. All you need to start out!


but will it get me from 14.1 to 13 :lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

get a barbell from argos mate.there quite cheap.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stavmangr said:


> Dont expect much for the first 1-2 years of training provided that your training and nutrition regime is right . You will have a well-being feel you'll feel fit and strong and your immunite system will go up so less sickness like cold etc
> 
> The first that you'll feel is that your strenght will go up.
> 
> Training improves your overall health and well-being keep on training and the gains will come is invetable.


 :lol: what you talking about, i gained 2 stone first 6months, jumped on gear after year 1 and was up 5 stone by year 2!


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> get a barbell from argos mate.there quite cheap.


barbells are cheap but its the weights to go with it that costs the money :lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol: what you talking about, i gained 2 stone first 6months, jumped on gear after year 1 and was up 5 stone by year 2!


^^^this^^^ i put on 2 stone in 5 months.eating loads and training.then went on dbol for 7 weeks and the weights still going up even after pct


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

sonofmivie said:


> barbells are cheap but its the weights to go with it that costs the money :lol:


have a look in friday ad for second hand ones.dont get plastic though.cast iron all the way.

the 10kg cast iron plates in argos are 32.99 for 2.just slowly build up your set week by week if you cant get a load in 1 go


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> have a look in friday ad for second hand ones.dont get plastic though.cast iron all the way.
> 
> the 10kg cast iron plates in argos are 32.99 for 2.just slowly build up your set week by week if you cant get a load in 1 go


cheers will do. shouldnt have bought a machine in the first place really


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Sell the machine and anything else. But an Olympic bar and Olympic weight set

They will last forever. Worth it in the long run. Then buy a power rack


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

its not the tools it the person using them my man lol.

will do what i can with what i've got for the moment then build it up, remember the mortgage,wife and kids lol

:clap:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sonofmivie said:


> its not the tools it the person using them my man lol.
> 
> will do what i can with what i've got for the moment then build it up, remember the mortgage,wife and kids lol
> 
> :clap:


Sell your car?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

sell your wife! :lol:


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Sell your car?


are you having a laugh!!! :blowme:



SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> sell your wife! :lol:


now theres a thought :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Get a journal up mate. Helps a lot


----------



## sonofmivie (Jul 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Get a journal up mate. Helps a lot


how do i do that??? :confused1:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

least u came to the right place wish i new of this site before i trained for 2/3years like a nob


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Try and start with squats dead lifts pull ups bench press dips ,you just have to improvise until you have the set up yyou want,and (get a window cleaning round,extra cash)


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

How's training/diet coming along?


----------

